# I2C



## qabsou (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello,
I am using FreeBSD 8.2 on a Marvel ARM CPU (mv78100). I am having a problem while writing into some GPIOs through the I2C, the problem is that it takes a very long time (10 msec) for writing 2 bytes. I can see that the driver twsi.c makes a very long DELAY (1 msec x several times, during a byte writing). Does any one know what is the reason for those delays?
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2014)

This is interesting and on-topic here, but is likely to be seen by more people able to answer it if posted to the freebsd-arm mailing list.


----------

